# Oakley Prizm lenses



## evert67 (Dec 30, 2014)

The new Oakley Prizm lenses are supposed to give a better contrast than the previous Oakley goggle lenses.

I'm interested in the Prizm rose lens for low light conditions. (It's for my Airbreak snow goggle.) However, I also read messages from people that still prefer the persimmon or yellow lenses for low light conditions.

So I was wondering: does the Prizm rose really improve contrast? And is it an improvement over the persimmon or yellow lenses for low light conditions?

Thanks!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

There's already an extensive thread about these with a lot of responses.
I suggest you search for it.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

On the Oakley Ipad, with whatever magic photo editing skills they use, Yes.

Real world: They are just a moderately dark rose lens. Don't waste your money.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/152809-oakley-prizm.html


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

evert67 said:


> The new Oakley Prizm lenses are supposed to give a better contrast than the previous Oakley goggle lenses.
> 
> I'm interested in the Prizm rose lens for low light conditions. (It's for my Airbreak snow goggle.) However, I also read messages from people that still prefer the persimmon or yellow lenses for low light conditions.
> 
> ...


They are great dont believe the Oakley Haters that most likely never used them on the mountain.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

NWskunkAPE said:


> They are great dont believe the Oakley Haters that most likely never used them on the mountain.



I have had them on the mountain. Bought a set of flight decks with the rose prizm lens. Returned them after one trip. Literally not one thing special about these lenses when out on the snow.

Not sure what is so great about them. They are a rose color lens, that does exactly what almost every other rose color lens does.

Smith sensor mirror is still FAR better than the prizm lenses.

Here is a photo of me on my way down from Camp Muir on Mt. Rainier. Just to prove that I am not one of these "oakley haters"


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

J.Schaef said:


> I have had them on the mountain. Bought a set of flight decks with the rose prizm lens. Returned them after one trip. Literally not one thing special about these lenses when out on the snow.
> 
> Not sure what is so great about them. They are a rose color lens, that does exactly what almost every other rose color lens does.
> 
> ...


I highley disagree. I saw a big difference than my brothers IO's Even he said after switching back that he would buy them. 

Why would you take them back? Even if they didnt blow your mind whats the point of taking them back?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

NWskunkAPE said:


> Why would you take them back? Even if they didnt blow your mind whats the point of taking them back?


I took mine back because that was the point - they were supposed to be game changers. I didn't really need new goggles, but everyone knows that riding in challenging light situations can be, well - challenging - so I decided to give them a shot. They weren't game changers. Not even close. The Smith blue sensor mirror is just a better low light lens, period. So, I took them back.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

NWskunkAPE said:


> I highley disagree. I saw a big difference than my brothers IO's Even he said after switching back that he would buy them.
> 
> Why would you take them back? Even if they didnt blow your mind whats the point of taking them back?


Well, maybe oakley was catering to your gene pool when they made these lenses.

They didn't do squat for me in the way of adding any contrast. I put well over 50 days a year on goggles, and most of those days are in low light conditions. 

I figured I'd give these a shot. Took them back because they didn't do what they advertise. That is $200 I could put towards gas, or bean burritos. Besides the fact that I already own the best low light goggle/lens combo created to date. I/Ox with the sensor mirror lens.

Like Linville said, if you have been using a dark mirrored lens in low light conditions, these would be a game changer, but they don't even come close IMO to the sensor mirror.


----------

